

Economy Class Seating On A Pan Am 747 In The Late 1960's - aditya
http://imgur.com/852xQDM

======
sp332
As pointed out in the comments, this is just a mock-up.
[http://i.imgur.com/U17Js1V.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/U17Js1V.jpg)

~~~
jbester
The original 747-100 /was/ spacious on international flights, the upper deck
had a lounge and a piano. This wasn't due to some bygone era where passengers
weren't treated like cattle, it was due to the underpowered JT9D-3A engines.

Without sufficient power, the airlines lowered the amount of allowed weight on
allowed on international flights and thus the seats had better spacing. Later
models starting form the -200 model had more powerful engines so they crammed
in more passengers - both in coach and in first class.

